
MEAN's great, but then you grow up - Yhippa
https://rclayton.silvrback.com/means-great-but-then-you-grow-up
======
zxcvcxz
>Express

> Limited extensibility, Eran felt strangled by the middleware (Connect)
> implementation, particularly when he needed multiple components to
> coordinate together [3].

I'm able to leverage the full power of javascript/node, which is fairly
powerful.

> Poor isolation of the server from the business logic which prevented the
> reuse of services for purposes like batching operations (you don't want to
> have to go through the Express middleware chain for an internal request)
> [3].

Yeah none of this makes sense. You're doing something wrong. Express doesn't
limit you here.

> Code instead of configuration, Express emphasized using code (imperative
> programming) instead using a more declarative model when wiring up
> middleware and defining routes [3].

And code is in fact more configurable and extensible which negates the first
point made.

>These developers tend to be spoiled with a wealth of tools like IDE's (with
syntax highlighting and code completion), debuggers, VM monitoring tools, etc.
Node.js does not have this sort of support.

Vim supports a lot of that.

